# Hand nudging?



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

My 7 month old, Boxer is constantly by my side. For the past few weeks when ever im walking down the hall or....well anywhere he will nudge my hand with his nose. I think its adorable! 
Does anyone elses dog do this too? What does it mean? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado will nudge my hand, mostly with a toy in his mouth as a hint to take it and throw it


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Communication, doggy style. Mom I am HERE!!!


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Communication, doggy style. Mom I am HERE!!!


Lol he's hard to miss! It really is adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It's a sweet way of telling you, "Don't forget me". Like if that were an option.....
I love that gentle nudge and it works for them too.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Gilda, Fiona's sister, does the nudge. It means pet me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't just get the "nudge", I get the full on "scoop my hand up onto his head with his nose". That's his way of saying "I want you to pet me, scratch me, love on me, etc.". And if I ignore, it's usually followed by him launching his front half up onto my lap to completely interrupt whatever I'm doing so he can get some attention.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

the "nudge" is cute and sweet, it's basically saying "I want your attention". But if allowed to go to extremes, it can get annoying. Like when you have a drink in your hand, or you're trying to use your hands to do something, or you're trying to eat, etc. it can be really difficult when a dog is constantly nosing you. 

So when your dog nudges you, don't worry about it, but ask yourself "can I see a situation where this could be annoying?" before you reward the behavior by petting. Then just watch and wait over time to see if the behavior escalates. If your dog only nudges you gently at appropriate moments, it is sweet and cute and quite harmless behavior IMO.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

Freestep said:


> the "nudge" is cute and sweet, it's basically saying "I want your attention". But if allowed to go to extremes, it can get annoying. Like when you have a drink in your hand, or you're trying to use your hands to do something, or you're trying to eat, etc. it can be really difficult when a dog is constantly nosing you.
> 
> So when your dog nudges you, don't worry about it, but ask yourself "can I see a situation where this could be annoying?" before you reward the behavior by petting. Then just watch and wait over time to see if the behavior escalates. If your dog only nudges you gently at appropriate moments, it is sweet and cute and quite harmless behavior IMO.


Its pretty much whenever im walking around the house (hes usually right by my side) my 3 year old gs Thor does the nudge only on walks. Those are really the only time they do that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

My boy does that when we're out on a walk and he knows that he's doing really well - like if we walk by a yard with a barking dog and he just ignores them and stays in heel, I'll tell him good job and get a happy nudge in return. I love that gesture!


----------



## optimolife (Dec 17, 2014)

lol that is SO my dog


----------

